# My boxing Vs



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kobe and Eli.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://youtu.be/-E-HkVbAPRM

Pushy lab in the pool. Vizsla takes it in stride.


----------

